# Motor PaP con 5 cables y 24 posiciones del rotor



## maurihuarte (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola ¿que tal?
Tengo un motor paso a paso que saque de una impresora que tiene 5 cables (que ya identifique con el tester).
El tema es que el rotor, cuando lo muevo con la mano, tiene 24 posiciones. El tema es que segun los tutoriales online, deberia tener 8 posiciones. Como hago la secuencia para controlar los 24 pasos?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Y Sánchez (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola:

Primero habría que verificar si el PAP es unipolar o bipolar. Para el caso del unipolar las fases puedes mandarla a tu terminal común p.e negativo, y solo mandas los pulsos, que para este caso sería positivo.

Por cada fase que vayas excitando el motor avanzará un paso, pero si excitas dos fases al mismo tiempo tendrás el paso intermedio.

Espero que te sea de utilidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

maurihuarte dijo:
			
		

> El tema es que el rotor, cuando lo muevo con la mano, tiene 24 posiciones. El tema es que segun los tutoriales online, deberia tener 8 posiciones. Como hago la secuencia para controlar los 24 pasos?
> Muchas gracias


Igual que si tuviera 8, solo que debes enviar mas pulsos para completar una vuelta


----------



## Y Sánchez (Ene 15, 2009)

opino lo mismo que fogonazo, habría que conectarlo y mandarle sus pulsos y nos comentas como te fué....


----------



## karl (Abr 2, 2009)

creo que el motor es unipolar, ya que tiene 5 cables, uno debe ser común y los otros cuatro son los pasos, en los tutoriales te deben decir como identificar la secuencia, que cable sigue a que cable, generalmente solo mencionan 8 pasos por cuestión de espacio, pero lo unico que tienes que hacer es repetir la secuencia, del paso 8 al 1, tantas veces como sea necesario. En este caso la ventaja de que tenga 24 posiciones de paso completo es que puedes darle un angulo mas fino a tu sistema, 15 grados por paso en vez de 45 grados como marca el tutorial.
Por otro lado, el común no necesariamente es el negativo, puedes conectarlo al positivo y usar una interfaz de potencia como el ULN2803 para controlar los otros cables llevandolos a tierra.
Si necesitas el codigo fuente para un PIC para controlar este, mandame un mensaje personal.


----------

